

How I saved over $4000 on software? - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/archives/2006/10/24/how-i-saved-over-4000-on-software/

======
Goladus
What he has listed SQL Server aren't equivalent products, and I'm pretty sure
not open source, much less the "free as in freedom" standard of GNU software.

VMware server is free as in cost.

Here's what I'm looking for in free software:

Versions of ProTools, GigaStudio, and Finale.

Video editing software

~~~
noel2
What?!?! Ok, take that gum out of ya mouth before you talk.

~~~
Goladus
The article isn't really good enough to be worth a formal reply. I was just
brainstorming related ideas.

~~~
nreece
Open Source Alternatives: <http://www.osalt.com/> for more gum :)

